# Tree Climber looking for work in Atlanta



## FLCCR (Mar 15, 2008)

Tree climber looking for work in Atlanta. Call Mike at 423-605-6047 anytime. I have years of experience in the tree care industry.

Would prefer to sub myself out to companies that have extra work.


----------

